# Small Computer Mod



## Kornowski

Hi Guys,

I have 3 spare drive bays on the front of my PC and I want to add a 120mm fan there. What size drill but would be Ok to drill to holes for the screws? Looks as if it's a 4mm hole on the fan?

Also, Does anybody know where I can buy replacment pannels if it goes wrong 

I think I'm going to tape them together and then use a coping saw and then file it down, I'll also need to buy a fan grill at some point.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kornowski

It's Ok, I don't need any help anymore, I've decided not to do it, I'm going to buy one


----------



## Kornowski

Actually, I've changed my mind, New idea:

I want to buy an 80mm and 120mm hole saw, anybody know where I can get one in the UK that is suitable for cutting through a thin PC metal case.

Also, Where can I get spare blanking plates for the front bays?
Can you?

Also, Sorry for all the questions, If I was to cut a 120mm hole in the top of my case, would it be an intake or exhaust fan?

Thanks


----------



## DrCuddles

Remeber, always use Drills safely! 

I googled your hole saw question and got this:
80mm and 120mm hole saw


hope it helps


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks dude,

I found this:

http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?cId=A337704&ts=14634&id=16987

What size Arbor would I need to get?

Any ideas on where to find blanking plates?


----------



## Shane

i think you can buy blanking plates from any computer store realy,Just ask em.
Im sure i saw some in Maplin anyway 

as for your question



> If I was to cut a 120mm hole in the top of my case, would it be an intake or exhaust fan?



i dunno,What do you have those fans as at the side of your case?
Intake or exhaust?


----------



## Kornowski

> i think you can buy blanking plates from any computer store realy,Just ask em.
> Im sure i saw some in Maplin anyway



Ok sure, I had a look on their site and I couldn't find any 



> i dunno,What do you have those fans as at the side of your case?
> Intake or exhaust?



I have two 80mm intake fans on the side and an 80mm exhaust fan on the back.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Ok sure, I had a look on their site and I couldn't find any
> 
> 
> 
> I have two 80mm intake fans on the side and an 80mm exhaust fan on the back.



ohh right,Hmm i dunno mate realy Doesnt ebuyer have any at all?

i would have the top fan if you put one in as an intake then,Dunno if that would be the best option but thats probably what i would do.


----------



## Kornowski

Ok sure, Thanks a lot for the help mate


----------



## PabloTeK

Use the top fan as an exhaust as heat rises and there'll be a lot of heat.


----------



## Kornowski

Right, I don't have an intake at the front though.


----------



## Kornowski

Here's my idea for some new fans, the red ones I already have.
I don't know if I'd need the 120mm on the top, I don't really want to drill a hole in my case, but I don't mind doing it to the front bay covers.

Would it help or should I just leave it?

Also, Where can I buy spare black front bay covers in the UK? Thanks.


----------



## taylormsj

|Im thinking about wacking a 120mm at the top of my case as well - exhaust i think


----------



## Kornowski

I don't really want to cut a hole in my case though, I'm quiet happy to do it in the drive bays though 

Don't know if an exhaust 120mm on the top would be worth it, also, it may just suck the air coming from the 80mm on the front back out?


----------



## taylormsj

I was thinking about just drilling a lot of holes - did this before on an old case and it worked well - possibly intake would be beneficial - have to try it out


----------



## oscaryu1

but doesnt the PSU make alot of heat? do i would make it an exhaust... but if there are vents on the end of the PSU yes... it would help alot... cool it more =) my cmoputer is crap... 2 PSU fans, 1 CPU Fan, 3 Case Fans, 2 HDD fans... and there all blowing in, except the 2 PSU fans... gonna toast my cmoputer today


----------



## liquidshadow

Top is definitely exhaust. Also, did you know that a regular CD is that same size as a 120mm fan? and a mini-cd is a 80mm.  
Good references to go by.


----------



## Kornowski

> I was thinking about just drilling a lot of holes - did this before on an old case and it worked well - possibly intake would be beneficial - have to try it out



Thats something I'd never thought of, Good idea, would it work though?



> but doesnt the PSU make alot of heat? do i would make it an exhaust... but if there are vents on the end of the PSU yes... it would help alot... cool it more =) my cmoputer is crap... 2 PSU fans, 1 CPU Fan, 3 Case Fans, 2 HDD fans... and there all blowing in, except the 2 PSU fans... gonna toast my cmoputer today



Yeah, but if I put an 80mm fan on the front, wouldn't the top 120mm suck it all back out again?



> Top is definitely exhaust. Also, did you know that a regular CD is that same size as a 120mm fan? and a mini-cd is a 80mm.
> Good references to go by.



Thanks for that, Yeah, I'm sure they'll come in handy


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am going to add a top 80mm LED fan on the top of my case soon.


----------



## taylormsj

Yeh drillings holes worked perfectly could take the advice and draw round a CD and then drill holes within the shape


----------



## Kornowski

> Yeah, but if I put an 80mm fan on the front, wouldn't the top 120mm suck it all back out again?



What about that though?


----------



## PabloTeK

Put a baffle plate in between the two fans to divert the airflow.


----------



## _simon_

Ideally if you are fitting one fan at the front I would situate it at the bottom, else the cooler air will get sucked straight out of the exhaust fan that you want to put at the top.

As mentioned heat rises, so the top fan would be an exhaust.

The way my case is setup is there are 2x 80mm intake fans at the bottom front, one on top or another, one 80mm exhaust fan at the top in the middle, 2x 80mm exhaust fans above the slots at the back and 2x 80mm intake fans at the side towards the back.


----------



## Kornowski

I don't have anywhere to put them at the bottom, So I'm just going to put one in the front, it'll be easier too.


----------



## evanscnce

Put one on top. It will work better. Not to mention cutting your case isn't going to any damage (if you do it careful) Just make the edges smoother and maybe put a screen or something.

DO the top though, it will help more.


----------



## Kornowski

I'm going to for the front fan, I have an exhaust fan on the back and I don't have any cool air coming in from the front.


----------



## Kornowski

Right, So I now have a 70m hold cut through two drive pay panels, thanks to my girlfriend's Dad.

Now, I just need to buy a fan and drill four 4mm holes for the screws.


----------



## taylormsj

Cool supply us with pictures


----------



## Kornowski

Here's the fan hole without any of the holes for the fan screws cut yet, I'll be getting a fan pretty soon.


----------



## taylormsj

That look realy nicely cut . How did you cut it ? With what?
Ive planned the same thing - just bought a 12cm blue led fan along with a fan guard from tekheads today, gonna cut a hole in top of my case for it. So yeh, what did you use to cut and get such a nice finish?

Thanks
BTW i have a clear antec 80mm 3 pin fan that i used for about 3 hours if you want it for like a pound (for posting it) if you want or a 80mm hiper green fan if you want. Dont need em now that i have new case - no room.


----------



## Kornowski

> That look realy nicely cut . How did you cut it ? With what?
> Ive planned the same thing - just bought a 12cm blue led fan along with a fan guard from tekheads today, gonna cut a hole in top of my case for it. So yeh, what did you use to cut and get such a nice finish?



My girlfriend's Dad used a 70mm hole saw, did a really good job! I need to sand it down to smooth it over a bit, some mild sand paper should do it.



> BTW i have a clear antec 80mm 3 pin fan that i used for about 3 hours if you want it for like a pound (for posting it) if you want or a 80mm hiper green fan if you want. Dont need em now that i have new case - no room.



I'm Ok, but thanks for the offer


----------



## Shane

looks great so far,he did a nice job cutting the hole

update us on the pics mate when its done


----------



## Kornowski

> looks great so far,he did a nice job cutting the hole
> 
> update us on the pics mate when its done



He did, I'm really pleased 
Ok sure, Will do


----------



## Kornowski

Here's the path the air will take through the new hole


----------



## Kornowski

Here it is, finally, I have to say I'm really pleased with it


----------



## Shane

That looks realy cool Kornowski...did you notice temps differance yet?


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks man! 

The CPU has dropped about 4c


----------



## Shane

Not bad....it looks good.

Mate have you seen these

it would look cool in your system

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=47985&criteria=akasa&doy=24m5

blue,green or orange


----------



## Kornowski

Not a bad find, bit expensive though, Thanks for the link


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Not a bad find, bit expensive though, Thanks for the link



yeah £8 is a bit expensive just for a cable but your paying for UV afterall so they pump up the price


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I know, anything for more money 

I think my case has enough lights in for now


----------



## taylormsj

That looks beautifull


----------



## Kornowski

> That looks beautifull



Thanks, I think so too 

Are you doing a mod?


----------



## Kornowski

> Nerd



lol, Why!? Because I've added a fan to my computer?
Shut up Gareth, Any way, shouldn't you be in School, don't you have your SAT's today, Here's a small revision tip for you, 2 + 2 = 4


----------



## garethcia

Kornowski said:


> lol, Why!? Because I've added a fan to my computer?
> Shut up Gareth, Any way, shouldn't you be in School, don't you have your SAT's today, Here's a small revision tip for you, 2 + 2 = 4



School, ever heard of exam leave?

I am further on in ICT than u now anyway so beat me lad.

Ure at college lol which wnt get u v far, ict companies dnt luk 4 a levels or shit u need more.


----------



## Kornowski

> I am further on in ICT than u now anyway so beat me lad.


What? You want me to beat you, What, Yeah Sure, Hows tomorrow, Still living at the same place as last time?



> Ure at college lol which wnt get u v far, ict companies dnt luk 4 a levels or shit u need more.



Eeer, Yeah, I think it will.
I think a Btec National Diploma in Multimedia is better than A levels in English, Math, Science and ICT... Get your facts right before speaking...twat!


----------



## Kornowski

> Hence me stating they do not look 4 a levels.



So why are you doing them if you want to go into IT...



> National diploma?? Wow


 Yeah, I know, it's great isn't it!



> Honest, MCSE in administring and configuring Windows and Microsoft Systems. Yh tht wat they want. I am also going to start my CISCO certification and A+ Certification soon.



You know, for somebody of your age, you sure don't know how to spell...


----------



## garethcia

Kornowski said:


> So why are you doing them if you want to go into IT...
> 
> Yeah, I know, it's great isn't it!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, for somebody of your age, you sure don't know how to spell...



May i point out the spelling mistake in ure signature


----------



## Kornowski

> May *I* point out the spelling mistake in *your* signature



Go ahead... But I think you need to learn to spell before you correct others.


----------



## apj101

> School, ever heard of exam leave?
> 
> I am further on in ICT than u now anyway so beat me lad.
> 
> Ure at college lol which wnt get u v far, ict companies dnt luk 4 a levels or shit u need more.


Stop talking like that it is the most annoying thing in the world, no one can understand you and you sound like a bloody idiot.
its really hard to understand for example:


> dnt luk


what the hell is that supposed to mean, i figure given the context of the sentence it means "don't like", but I take ages to figure that out....spelling mistakes are ok, as is the occasional miss typed letter eg I always miss the r out on the end of the work "you*r*", just because of the way I type, thats why I proof read before i press send


----------



## taylormsj

Kornowski said:


> Thanks, I think so too
> 
> Are you doing a mod?



Yeh i am ive bought a blue led 120mm fan that shifts tons of air and a fan guard. Just about to spray the fan guard black. Have to wait for my dremel to come from ebay to cut the hole though (couldn't find a big enough hole saw) So hopefully that will work for the cutting - if not ill have to use tin snips and touch the sides up with a dremel. Ill post some pictures up when its done


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks apj101, It's annoying isn't it.

P.S. Your new bathroom looks great!


----------



## Kornowski

> Yeh i am ive bought a blue led 120mm fan that shifts tons of air and a fan guard. Just about to spray the fan guard black. Have to wait for my dremel to come from ebay to cut the hole though (couldn't find a big enough hole saw) So hopefully that will work for the cutting - if not ill have to use tin snips and touch the sides up with a dremel. Ill post some pictures up when its done



Is this to go on the top of the case, I managed to buy a black fan guard, so I guess I got lucky 

The hole saw doesn't need to be exact, I've got a 70mm hole for an 80mm fan.


----------



## taylormsj

Yeh to go on top but biggest ive got is 65 and dont know anyone with 100 or bigger


----------



## Kornowski

taylormsj said:


> Yeh to go on top but biggest ive got is 65 and dont know anyone with 100 or bigger



AH right, So, What do you do to cut it with the tool you have? Will it be harder?


----------



## taylormsj

Well my dremel tool just came and it was a joke so im gonna buy some proper cutting discs and see if i can do it if not dad said he would put a jigsaw to it.


----------



## Kornowski

> Well my dremel tool just came and it was a joke so im gonna buy some proper cutting discs and see if i can do it if not dad said he would put a jigsaw to it.



A jigsaw might work, You'd have to make a hole first to get the blade in though.


----------



## taylormsj

yeh dad has a ton of drill bits girthy enough - just read that cant cut holes with dremel so looks like im gonna have to get a jigsaw blade or use tin snips


----------



## Kornowski

> yeh dad has a ton of drill bits girthy enough - just read that cant cut holes with dremel so looks like im gonna have to get a jigsaw blade or use tin snips



I'd use the jigsaw, but a hole saw would be best, have you looked on the internet? I wouldn't use tin snips, they'd mess it up...


----------



## taylormsj

I have looked but i cant find anything big enough although i did see a hole saw set up to 5 inch on maplins - but its not for metal only wood


----------



## Kornowski

> I have looked but i cant find anything big enough although i did see a hole saw set up to 5 inch on maplins - but its not for metal only wood



Oh right, That sucks... I'll have a look when I get in, I'm sure I found something when I had a look.


----------



## taylormsj

Yeh ive found one on ebay but its in a set 102mm wich is ok i guess but its around £8, id rather spedn 1 or 2 £ on a jigsaw blade if my dad hasnt got one as money is a bit tight (got fined £675 for scartching a car on my moped if insurance doesnt pay for it ) lol


----------



## Kornowski

Try Hombase or somewhere like that... B&Q Also.

How did you manage that?


----------



## taylormsj

dunno within first hour of me passing my cbt  it was a tiny scratch and the guys a p*nis. My dad said they wouldn't have any hole saw's. i would go and check but my bike needs a new exhaust so i cant ride it till wednesday. CBA to walk there


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, I think they have a web site that you could check?


----------



## taylormsj

Nah homebase website is almost as bad as the argos website rofl


----------



## Kornowski

Oh right, They are rather bad


----------



## taylormsj

Ive done it !! Used a jigsaw (well my dad did) its not as clean and smooth as yours but it look s pretty cool. Once ive re sprayed ill post some pics up . Ill also look for temp drops.


----------



## Kornowski

Excellent! Nice one dude! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Shane

taylormsj said:


> Ive done it !! Used a jigsaw (well my dad did) its not as clean and smooth as yours but it look s pretty cool. Once ive re sprayed ill post some pics up . Ill also look for temp drops.



look farward to seeing em


----------



## taylormsj

Im not too sure but as far as i can tell its taken about 3 - 4 degrees off my CPU temps extracting the hot air (its quite a good fan for CFM even though it was £2.50 and lights up blue) Its usually around 46 - 48 + C whilst playing COD 2 with all fans on full. The highest it just got was 44 C bot most of the time was 42 C


----------



## Kornowski

Nice, Do you have any pics? My front 80mm lowered CPU temps by about 4c.


----------



## taylormsj

Ill take some proper up close and diff angles tomorow once i buy some spray paint as the jigsaw scratched it somewhat. But for know here is a preview - look s nice in the dark.






(it doesnt realy show much but CBA for pulling it out desk to take pics right now.)


----------



## Kornowski

Looks nice mate! Nice work! I need some pics of my computer, newer ones


----------



## taylormsj

Cheers. Take some ?? Ill post some up later on tomorow. I advise anyone that wants to add a fan on the top - do it !


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I will do once I get my new GPU 
Nice work though mate!


----------



## taylormsj

Decided on what to get yet?


----------



## Kornowski

I know I'm not getting the 8800, so it's either a 7950 or an 8600, Take a look at the thread, I've got some links


----------



## taylormsj

Id go with 7950 or an ati 1950 as they get better performance than the 8600 by far


----------



## Kornowski

Are they a lot better, You can still play DX10 games too, just can't have all the features...


----------



## taylormsj

Yeh they are a lot better you will get more FPS with hiher detail settings and AA and AS. Also the low end 8800 GTS are only slightly better than the X1950, id go with ATI rather than NVIDIA if you get a DX9 card. Someting in the 1900 range as they are quite cheap too and gives better performance than the 8600.
Plus i just got my spray paint for case


----------



## Kornowski

When are you going to spray your case?

I'm really confused now, as I have people saying 7950, 8600 and the X1950, so I really don't know what to do?


----------



## taylormsj

I would deffinatly go with either 7950 or 1950. Case is done i made a thread


----------



## Kornowski

I'm going to go with the 7950, It looks really good, we could merge them somehow?


----------



## taylormsj

Yeh 7950 is a good choice - although the x1950XT is £20 cheaper, id go with NVIDIA anyway


----------



## Kornowski

The 7950 is £140... It's a Gainworld one, It has 512DDR3 memory and it has better specs than the 8600, so... Also takes two bays up as the cooler is bigger than normal


----------



## taylormsj

O didnt know there was a 512 version - deffinatly get that its a deal ! should be very good


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, should be very good, I'll have to wait for the refund to be done before I can orfer first though  About a week...


----------

